# Epson 1250 Photo, problemi a non finire..

## -YoShi-

Dopo avere girato e rigirato internet non sono riuscito a trovare un cavolo di HOWTO su come configurare lo scanner.. 

Incredibile ma vero, lo scanner in questione è un Epson 1250 photo. 

Più che HOWTO su installazione mi interesserebbe un HOWTo o qualcosa di simile per farlo funzionare sotto utente normale. Infatti come gia detto in un altro post come utente root viene riconoscito e funziona, ma come utente no..

Ho veramente finito le idee...è tutto pomeriggio che sgoogleo  :Smile:  ma niente da fare...bho..

Mi appello come sempre a voi  :Smile:  idee?

Ciao e grazie in anticipo

----------

## MyZelF

Quali sono i permessi della periferica?

Se usi devfsd e non sono impostati "automagicamente" devi specificarli in /etc/devfsd.conf.

----------

## bubble27

Guarda qua http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=Epson+&model=1250&bus=any

cmq una volta compilato il modulo del kernel dovresti dare 

```

# modprobe scanner 0x04B8 0x010F

```

dovrebbe essere memorizzato, cmq ti conviene editare /etc/modules.conf mettendo una riga tipo

```

       options scanner vendor=0x04B8 product=0x010F

```

questo è tutto !!!

per i permessi prova a giocarci un pò.... se puo esserti di aiuto ti posto la mia !!!

```

pyx@Carlsberg usb $ ll /dev/usb/scanner0 

crw-------    1 pyx      root     180,  48 1970-01-01 01:00 /dev/usb/scanner0

```

Ahh dimenticavo logicamente ti servirà qualche programma !!!

ho emerso

```

*  media-gfx/sane-backends

*  media-gfx/xsane

```

----------

## -YoShi-

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Quali sono i permessi della periferica?
> 
> Se usi devfsd e non sono impostati "automagicamente" devi specificarli in /etc/devfsd.conf.

 

Si ma se uno non lo sa/non lo ha mai fatto mica lo sa "automagicamente" che non vengono impostati da soli  :Wink: 

cmq questo è quello che esce da dmesg

[code[

hub 1-1:1.0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 4

drivers/usb/image/scanner.c: USB scanner device (0x04b8/0x010f) now attached to usb/scanner0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

drivers/usb/image/scanner.c: 0.4.16:USB Scanner Driver

[/code]

Premetto (dovevo farlo prima e mi scuso) che non uso il modulo scanner, a favore di libusb.

Ma anche mettendo in pratica il metodo di "bubble27" che ringrazio, ho un errore subito quando inserisco il modulo.

Vi dico quello che ho gia fatto:

Emersione di sane-backend

Emersione di xsane

Installazione di Epkowa (che ha un migliore supporto per lo scanner, dato che è Epson anche il driver)

modifica di epson.conf e epkowa.conf commentando la riga SCSI e decommentando quella 

/dev/usb/scanner0.

Adesso se lancio iscan (il programma Epson ) mi dice "Impossibile inviare comandi allo scanner"

Solo una volta sono riuscito a fare una scansione,ed  ha funzionato tutto, solo che non avevo il supporto per il lettore DIA quindi ho giocato un po con i file ma niente da fare..

Idee?

----------

## bubble27

Avvertimento.......

Quando avvii un programma come XSANE (nel mio caso)  lo scanner deve essere acceso altrimenti a me non parte dicendomi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Impossibile aprire il dispositivo 'gt68xx:/dev/usb/scanner0'
> 
> Argomento non valido
> ...

 

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma anche mettendo in pratica il metodo di "bubble27" che ringrazio, ho un errore subito quando inserisco il modulo. 
> 
> 

 

Che tipo di errore ???

----------

## -YoShi-

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Avvertimento.......
> 
> Quando avvii un programma come XSANE (nel mio caso)  lo scanner deve essere acceso altrimenti a me non parte dicendomi.
> 
> 

 

Si, lo scanner è acceso, era acceso anche al momento del boot del pc.

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che tipo di errore ???
> 
> 

 

Purtroppo non me lo sono segnato, perchè quando ho visto che dava lo stesso degli errori ho ricompilato il kernel di nuovo togliendo scanner support  :Wink:  eheh

Cmq avviando iscan sia da root che user mi dice "Impossibile inviare comandi allo scanner"

e se lo avvio da console, oltre a "Imp..." la console mi da questo output

```

cold root # iscan

[epson] The device at /dev/usb/scanner0 is not a supported EPSON scanner (product id=0x10f)

cold root #

```

Nonostante

```

cold root # sane-find-scanner

 

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

 

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x010f) at /dev/usb/scanner0

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [hp], product=0xb002 [photosmart 7200 series]) at libusb:003:002

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x010f [EPSON Scanner 010F]) at libusb:001:004

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

 

  # Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports can't be

  # detected by this program.

cold root #

```

E..

```

cold root # scanimage -L

[epson] The device at /dev/usb/scanner0 is not a supported EPSON scanner (product id=0x10f)

device `plustek:/dev/usb/scanner0' is a Epson Perfection 1250/Photo USB flatbed scanner

cold root #

```

Proprio adesso l'ho visto..

```

`plustek:/dev/usb/scanner0'

```

Io plustek non l'ho emerso, perchè voglio usare i driver di epson, allora come mai lui me lo vede come plustek?

----------

## bubble27

Guarda, io ho seguito questa http://www.pluto.linux.it/journal/pj0106/SUSB.html guida logicamente cambiando le varie variabile (vendor, product-id etcetc...) in base ai miei requisiti hardware. Prova un pò ....

Cmq se ci sei riuscito una volta  a scannerizzare .... be ci riuscirai anche una seconda, terza etc.etc.  :Wink: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Niente da fare..non vuole proprio andare. Ho notato anche che se lo stacco /dev/usb/scanner0

sparisce, come giusto che sia, ma se lo attacco /dev/usb/scanner0 non si riforma più.

Ho compilato il kernel con il supporto USB Scanner compilato come modulo, ma non l'ho inserito in /etc/modules.....d/kernel-2.6 perchè viene caricato in automatico all'avvio.

Penso sia merito di Devfs + Enable loadable module support (MODULES) compilato nel kernel.

infatti se lascio staccato lo scanner non ho /dev/usb/scanner0

Quando lo collego il link mi viene creato dando lsmod ---> scanner c'è.

Se lo stacco però succede un casino, infatti /dev/usb/scanner0 se ne va giustamente, ma non viene scaricato il modulo scanner.

Dando "lsmod" la console si pianta. Sia nella prima console sia sotto X.

Secondo voi può essere un problema di Hotplug ho c'è qualche cosa d'altro?

P.S. Il metodo di bubble funziona, ma in parte, nel senso che sono riuscito a scannerizzare (una volta a dire la verità) ma non mi si attiva il supporto per il lettore DIA (e per il momento è l'unica cosa che mi serve  :Sad:  )

Ciao

EDIT: Ho cambiato il titolo del post, in quanto non è un problema di "utenti" ma ancora indefinito  :Sad: 

----------

